# perfect linux distro for  dv6 6165tx



## velociraptor (Jul 28, 2012)

hey frns nowadays we are studying shell programming thats y i need to install
a linux distro on my dv6 6165tx ,,i tried ubuntu for 2 weeks ,,but i ran too hot ,i tried every possible solution available on web to switch gpu but ,,anything didnt work for me ,,so please tell me is there any linux distro in which this would be easier????thankx in advance


----------



## kisame (Jul 28, 2012)

u have optimus?? Didn't notice it was HP.


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 28, 2012)

why should i ,,i have a dv6 6165tx ,,,,with amd hd6770m gpu ,,,isnt optimus for nvidia cards???


----------



## kisame (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh yes my bad.Didn't noticed it was HP.
OnTopic:in ubuntu,did u installed amd drivers??


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 28, 2012)

kisame said:


> Oh yes my bad.Didn't noticed it was HP.
> OnTopic:in ubuntu,did u installed amd drivers??



tried out everything bro


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 28, 2012)

Switching (optimus/enduro) most probably won't work in ubuntu. Try to turn off the GPU (google it). I am in same boat and will update if some solution works for me.


----------



## Anish (Jul 28, 2012)

If you need only to do the shell programming, I would suggest you to install arch - base only. Simple.


----------



## rider (Jul 28, 2012)

I want to know this too.


----------



## velociraptor (Aug 3, 2012)

solved this problem ,,amd gpu is disabled and turned off but switching is not enabled ,,,,i love it this way ...


----------



## rider (Aug 3, 2012)

velociraptor said:


> solved this problem ,,amd gpu is disabled and turned off but switching is not enabled ,,,,i love it this way ...



How?? Please explain us dude?


----------



## velociraptor (Aug 6, 2012)

rider said:


> How?? Please explain us dude?



add:

echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
to your rc.local file (sudo gedit  /etc/rc.local, at the top most ,,,not on any other place ). It will power off the ATI adapter at startup. The limitations are:

No ATI accelerated graphics, obviously 
Bad sleep / suspend support (the ATI adapter may wake up together with the laptop..


and also some times it wakes up on startup...one out of 30 times ,,make sure u dont switch onn the laptop while it is connected to ac..u can connect it later after the laptop is on ..

hope it works dude ,,if screen brightnes dont work than inform me


----------



## rider (Aug 9, 2012)

yea the screen brightness is not able to be adjust, it remain max all the time. 

Where to add echo OFF?? Please tell me step by step, I'm new in liunx.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 9, 2012)

^to rc.local file, which has to be opened by typing "sudo gedit /etc/rc.local" in the "Terminal".


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 9, 2012)

Switchable graphics works in Ubuntu. I had set it up last month, but I don't remember how exactly (got help from the web, obviously). I would be able to provide more information once I get back to my room.

EDIT: Found it -

*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450

It worked for me, and I was able to switch gpu in Ubuntu 12.04, until I removed it last weekend, to try out Windows 8.


----------



## velociraptor (Aug 16, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Switchable graphics works in Ubuntu. I had set it up last month, but I don't remember how exactly (got help from the web, obviously). I would be able to provide more information once I get back to my room.
> 
> EDIT: Found it -
> 
> ...



it dint work for me though....i am satisfied only by switching of discrete gpu..



and heres how to enable brightness control


to get working brightness key. try following

press Alt+f2 , execute gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub

Change this line

GRUB_CMLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"

to something like below

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"

Open a terminal by Alt+ctrl +T, Execute sudo update-grub and reboot . See if brightness keys are working.




warning-dosnt works on linux mint 13 tried out yesterday


----------

